# Torres empire Los Angeles super show



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Roll call who going


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

Latins Finest ! ? Will be in the house TTT !


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Roll call who going


Gt edition gonna be there ?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

not me gotta work but ill be at the Fresno show


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

bluedream323 said:


> Gt edition gonna be there ?


Yes sir.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> not me gotta work but ill be at the Fresno show


See u at Fresno bro


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

You know my son be there.. Saving some spotsfor the guys up north..


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Me with 2 entries


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

78mc said:


> You know my son be there.. Saving some spotsfor the guys up north..


yes sir :thumbsup: see you this weekend Mike.

hellboy
lil tigress will be there


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

no one got n entrie for sale I ddnt get time to prereg


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

I need two willing to pay 50cents more


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bluedream323 said:


> Latins Finest !  Will be in the house TTT !


:thumbsup:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

96tein said:


> yes sir :thumbsup: see you this weekend Mike.
> 
> hellboy
> lil tigress will be there


... Don't forget the Hot Wheel.. So I will hear the end of it.. LOL!!


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Looking forward to this show !!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT


HEY SENT U MESSAGE ON FACEBOOK OR TEXT ME 323 425 0030


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Anybody got any extra pre reg let me know i gotgoodtimers want to.buy pre reg


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

damn guess I better start putting bike back together Tomorrow, it's already show time.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

96tein said:


> damn guess I better start putting bike back together Tomorrow, it's already show time.


I was up @ 4 am putting my son's rims back together ...


----------



## shay13dee (Mar 24, 2011)

*STREETSTYLE L.A WILL BE IN THE BUILDING 



 :thumbsup:*


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Trike might not be done on time


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Anyone got a reg they dont need..


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Who's got an extra spot for sale?


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

Does anybody know if they will have a 20" original class


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Still painting a new ride that will be busting out


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:naughty:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Just finish putting my son's bike back together... Be there tomorrow to set up...


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

ummmmm yeah my bikes together sure it's not in pieces still lol see y'all Saturday.


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Its on and cracking ViejitoS I.E nd oxnard will be in the house..


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

*you know it *:biggrin:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Just finish setting up


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

GOOD LUCK TO ALL YOU GUYS OUT THERE MOST OF ALL HAVE FUN ......... POST PICS OF GT BIKE BROTHER


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> GOOD LUCK TO ALL YOU GUYS OUT THERE MOST OF ALL HAVE FUN ......... POST PICS OF GT BIKE BROTHER


Ill get some tomorrow. The bike still look the same nothing.new


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Uniques bc brought a few


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Set up yesterday.. Saved some spots for Hell Boy...


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

78mc said:


> Set up yesterday.. Saved some spots for Hell Boy...


And i will be on those spots as soon as doors open. Beemn waiting since 4


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

No torres for us thise yr good luck to everyone nd have fun..


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

Were they still doing the legends bike line up? They talked about it some time ago; want to know if they did it because i know Casino Dreamin' was one of the bikes on the list and damn sure i want to see some actual pics of it


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Lots of nice bikes and pcs TTMFT


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

AMB1800 said:


> Were they still doing the legends bike line up? They talked about it some time ago; want to know if they did it because i know Casino Dreamin' was one of the bikes on the list and damn sure i want to see some actual pics of it


Most the bikes backed out... Only a couple will be show...


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

AMB1800 said:


> Were they still doing the legends bike line up? They talked about it some time ago; want to know if they did it because i know Casino Dreamin' was one of the bikes on the list and damn sure i want to see some actual pics of it


Hopefully it can happen next year....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Looks like its going to be a good show.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

So hows the comp out there


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Can someone upload pics already..


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Can someone upload pics already..


x2


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Wego


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks Azteca ELITE Looking Good.Like Always.:thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice bikes thanks for sharing pics


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah i sent a lot to john cause i can't load from my phone


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

96tein said:


> Yeah i sent a lot to john cause i can't load from my phone


Yup more to come lots more...Thanks Kev..


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

a lot of nice bikes out there


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

*Nokturnal Bike Club*

Bike looking fresh


----------



## jgooseh7 (Dec 4, 2003)

Winners?


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice Pics..Thanks John.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

LOL


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

My nice got burned that all I got to say


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Who won


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Yea


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

It was a great show!
Not too many bikes but the ones that showed up were badass


----------



## ridinlow408 (Aug 10, 2012)

oneofakind said:


>


that's badass!!!!!!


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

EVIL91 said:


> My nice got burned that all I got to say


Relly loco Y is that ?


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Blue94cady said:


> Relly loco Y is that ?


Nice spread on the lowrider mag


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

David831 said:


> Nice spread on the lowrider mag[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks bro


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Who placed..


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

I placed 2nd in the 20" full 
My lady placed 2nd in the 26" class
Lucky took 1st place in 16" mild 
And lil mans pedal car placed 2nd in mild class


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Congrats


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Goodtimes took must members and gt editjon got 1st

Goodtimes east la, socal, ventura, sgv, utah, tucson, west side was repn


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

any pic of the bike that got best of show


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

BEST OF SHOW...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

wow he beat hell boy


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

I think the judges could of done better but its allgood congrats to all the winers


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> I think the judges could of done better but its allgood congrats to all the winers


sup bro u coming this weekend to woodland


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

CALI-DREAMIN said:


> Who placed..


ANGELS BIKE TOOK FIRST DODGER BIKE TOOK 2ND ALIEN TRIKE TOOK 2ND


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

Bikes were looking good out there this year :thumbsup:


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

Did you guys get cash or trophys..


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> BEST OF SHOW...



niceeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> I think the judges could of done better but its allgood congrats to all the winers


Yeah I agree with you 100%


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

elite had some nice pedal cars!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

oneofakind said:


> BEST OF SHOW...


my kids bike 100% built in SOUTHSIDE CUSTOMS TIJUANA MEXICO DIA DE LOS MUERTOS 2


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

SouthSideCustoms said:


> my kids bike 100% built in SOUTHSIDE CUSTOMS TIJUANA MEXICO DIA DE LOS MUERTOS 2


Congrats..:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

SouthSideCustoms said:


> my kids bike 100% built in SOUTHSIDE CUSTOMS TIJUANA MEXICO DIA DE LOS MUERTOS 2 http://i899.photobucket.com/albums/ac199/
> SouthsideCustoms63/5D706FA3-7515-4273-9258-4CCE4B1669D6-2906-00000050A1090CA4.jpg


Congrats on the win


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

My bike took 2nd in mild, not bad, it hasn't been to la since the 97 kick off


----------



## chrismiller (Jun 17, 2013)

nice!


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

I think over all the competition was tuff, judges must of had a hard time, what I also noticed that they had a lot of categories but they can't please everyone.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

It was a good show we did pretty good.. Keep a eye for our 2014 show all indoors ..


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

eastbay_drop said:


> My bike took 2nd in mild, not bad, it hasn't been to la since the 97 kick off


:thumbsup:


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

Who took second bos anybody know?


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

SouthSideCustoms said:


> my kids bike 100% built in SOUTHSIDE CUSTOMS TIJUANA MEXICO DIA DE LOS MUERTOS 2


DIDNT KRAZY KUTTING DO UR KUTTING AND ENGRAVING??? NOT HATTING JUST SAYING ITS NOT 100% TJ BUILT......


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

southsandiego said:


> DIDNT KRAZY KUTTING DO UR KUTTING AND ENGRAVING??? NOT HATTING JUST SAYING ITS NOT 100% TJ BUILT......


no the only thing made were the skulls on the wheels every thing else was made with a torch we do it the old school way


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Congrats..:thumbsup:


:wave:



CE 707 said:


> Congrats on the win


:wave:


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

SouthSideCustoms said:


> no the only thing made were the skulls on the wheels every thing else was made with a torch we do it the old school way


Thats how all my parts done as well. nothing like hands on to appreciate it more


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

To me thats real hand crafted parts anyone can have someone lazer cut parts but that dont count as hand crafted


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

all 3 placed at the show






2and






first






2and


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

eastbay_drop said:


> My bike took 2nd in mild, not bad, it hasn't been to la since the 97 kick off


:thumbsup: Still looks good


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

Amahury760 said:


>


Any more pics of this one ???


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

GRodriguez said:


> Any more pics of this one ???


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

GRodriguez said:


>


 all this bike needs is the matching style interior with slot machines an an the gambling stuff the bike would realy come outn that much more one of my favorite bikes this year


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> all this bike needs is the matching style interior with slot machines an an the gambling stuff the bike would realy come outn that much more one of my favorite bikes this year


This bike give me motivation nice clean bike


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Just got my score sheet for this fucking show it was a fucking joke. I dont think the judge knows wat custom is on a pedal car lol


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Just got my score sheet for this fucking show it was a fucking joke. I dont think the judge knows wat custom is on a pedal car lol


Jajajajajajajaj u right ???? u need more detail lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Good topic


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Just got my score sheet for this fucking show it was a fucking joke. I dont think the judge knows wat custom is on a pedal car lol


How do you get the score sheets.?


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

EVIL91 said:


> Jajajajajajajaj u right ???? u need more detail lol


Yep thats it compa like it or not :twak:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Just got my score sheet for this fucking show it was a fucking joke. I dont think the judge knows wat custom is on a pedal car lol


Simon no saven nada tu saves todo compa :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Blue94cady said:


> Simon no saven nada tu saves todo compa :thumbsup:


Dont know it all but wen thay give u 30 points out of 40 on body mods lol thats crazy there is 40hrs o metal work on tjat pc u fell me


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

I dont have 40 points in mod u can do so much more then wat u have but it is wat it is my son got the belt


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Hay congrats on it but the judges suck


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Just got my score sheet for this fucking show it was a fucking joke. I dont think the judge knows wat custom is on a pedal car lol


You have a nice car bro. But I think they put you in the wrong class. Because it has a axle in the front & you can't turn it... So shouldn't it have went the special class with all the strollers & tricycle??


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Thanks and its true but its a pedal car and it have pedals but o well am not mad that we lost to lil shaggy its a baf ass pc but the fucking jubges suck thay did the same shite to me kid last year in woodland


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

They can't make everybody happy some one has to take 2 and 3 see u in fresno lil shaggys last show going to work on the next


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

It happens to all of us happened to me in Vegas but we have to kip doing wat we love fuck it q no


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Simon


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Thanks and its true but its a pedal car and it have pedals but o well am not mad that we lost to lil shaggy its a baf ass pc but the fucking jubges suck thay did the same shite to me kid last year in woodland


Yes it does have pedals. But the rules state that the bike/pedal car must turn left & right. & pedal.. Just saying...


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Cool bro shaggy gave me the head up on that in LA we just did it to do something different


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

78mc said:


> Yes it does have pedals. But the rules state that the bike/pedal car must turn left & right. & pedal.. Just saying...


Lol since when do they follow their own rules.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Let's bring back protesting


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Why don't you guys talk to the judges next time after the show?


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Cool bro shaggy gave me the head up on that in LA we just did it to do something different


Set up looks good..


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

96tein said:


> Lol since when do they follow their own rules.


When they feel like it.. LOL!!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

78mc said:


> Set up looks good..


Thanks bro


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Why don't you guys talk to the judges next time after the show?


Yup talk to them not cry to them ......lol if they bring back protesting then we all lose lol


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Clown Confusion said:


> Yup talk to them not cry to them ......lol if they bring back protesting then we all lose lol


Lmfao!!!!


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> Yup talk to them not cry to them ......lol if they bring back protesting then we all lose lol


:bowrofl:


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

:drama::drama:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Looks good


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTMFT!!!!!


----------

